# UUC and Bimmerfest



## traumamc (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I juust wanted to say thanks to Jon for all of his help. I am going to be at Bimmerfest representing UUC. We will have some cool stuff to give away to everyone. My car will be there also. Can't wait


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Let's just hope that it doesn't rain...

:eeps: 


I look forward to meeting you John!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

traumamc said:


> *Hi everyone,
> 
> I juust wanted to say thanks to Jon for all of his help. I am going to be at Bimmerfest representing UUC. We will have some cool stuff to give away to everyone. My car will be there also. Can't wait *


Will you be unveiling the new exhaust? :eeps:

(Shut up, Plaz! :slap: :lmao: )


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: UUC and Bimmerfest*



Plaz said:


> *Will you be unveiling the new exhaust? :eeps:
> 
> (Shut up, Plaz! :slap: :lmao: ) *


I'd be more interested in the re-launch of the Strut Barbarian


----------



## traumamc (Feb 7, 2003)

I am keeping my fingers crossed, but I will hopefully have a couple of new UUC parts on my car by the time Bimmerfest rolls around.


----------

